# New bill proposes to take the us drug war global.



## Fwingnut (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/06/us-drug-policy-war-congress_n_998993.html


----------



## river dog (Oct 8, 2011)

irrelevant.
the stories they use to substantiate that shit are stupid, why would i ever touch cocaine much less plan on delivering a bunch from south america to saudiland? i'm pretty sure almost every active drug manfacturer and distributor will not be affected by this silly bill. i can imagine it being passed though. lets put it this way, if swim's dmt lab got busted by local police or dea, i'd be pleasantly suprised, haha...
usps sends european paper thru the mail to america everyday, notice how practically no one gets in trouble.
oh! i get it, stupid unsafe drugs are STUPID and UNSAFE; avoid them and i bet your safe, regardless if you plan on smoking ganja in jamaica, haha
^elitist


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 8, 2011)

noose just got a little tighter  i heard on a radio talk show today that a lawyer researching shit like this concluded that the average american unwittingly commits 3 felonies a day........


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 8, 2011)

at least..


----------



## Earth (Oct 8, 2011)

1984 was not supposed to be an instruction manual, likewise forget fahrenhiet 9/11, it's 451 you want to re-visit...
That, and The Terminal Man.....
I am viewed as an eco terrorist because I do my own solo river clean-up / wildlife monitoring / rescue work while at the same time refusing to join or be a part of any straight group. (straight means you give them your money, and they make you feel like you've done something)
Sorry for going off topic, wnet kayaking for 5.5 hours today.
(now THAT's a great way to travel!!)

But the war on drugs, that's something else...................
I should be more up to date on it - but I am not.
Guess I now have a homework assignment for tonight


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 8, 2011)

i do river clean-ups also, and i was just talking the other day about ferinhiet 451, telling someone why i still have all these damn books even though i've read them all. 

they will never be burned.


----------



## jake4569 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow... Have you guys ever looked into becoming a common law citizen? From my understanding, a person is a corprate fiction. Look it up in blacks law dictionary. Anyways the way I understand it is if ur a common law citizen then admirlty law does not apply to you, just the common law. Google admirilty law and common law to know the difference. Also google affidavate of truth. Now none of this knowlodge comes from me I've just studied it a lot. And I really am just scratching the surface to learn more about this from much more knowlodgeable people go to my youtube www.youtube.com/jake4569 and go to playlists and go to the pllaylist called know your rights. Its just a colaberation of a bunch of great utube videos and very valuable info if u ask me. Will really blow ur mind once u watch these, sorry about the crappy spelling I'm on mobile and I dosnt auto correct for me lol...


----------



## jake4569 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow... Have you guys ever looked into becoming a common law citizen? From my understanding, a person is a corprate fiction. Look it up in blacks law dictionary. Anyways the way I understand it is if ur a common law citizen then admirlty law does not apply to you, just the common law. Google admirilty law and common law to know the difference. Also google affidavate of truth. Now none of this knowlodge comes from me I've just studied it a lot. And I really am just scratching the surface to learn more about this from much more knowlodgeable people go to my youtube www.youtube.com/jake4569 and go to playlists and go to the pllaylist called know your rights. Its just a colaberation of a bunch of great utube videos and very valuable info if u ask me. Will really blow ur mind once u watch these, sorry about the crappy spelling I'm on mobile and I dosnt auto correct for me lol...


----------



## Sen (Oct 9, 2011)

Earth said:


> 1984 was not supposed to be an instruction manual



Amen.

This is ridiculous. Not just in practice, but in principle.

Time for a revolution.


----------

